# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  SOS με αυγουλάκι το οποίο δεν σπάει

## Nick_p

Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Έχω δύο ζευγάρια Παραδείσια και ξεκίνησαν να κάνουν αυγουλάκια, το ένα ζευγάρι έκανε 4 αυγουλάκια του και θηλυκιά έκατσε κανονικά να τα ζεστάνει, ενώ το άλλο ζευγάρι έκανε 3 αυγά και μετά πήγε και τα έσπασε .την επόμενη μέρα Όμως Έκανε και ένα τέταρτο και εγώ θεώρησα καλό να το πάρω να το βάλω στο άλλο μου ζευγάρι το οποίο μόλις είχε ολοκληρώσει τα τέσσερα, ήτανε η πρώτη μέρα που καθησε τα να τα ζεστάνει. στην ωοσκοπηση που είχα κάνει Είδα ότι τα τρία ήταν άσπορα και τα δύο ήταν ενσπορά(το ένα δικό τους και το άλλο από το άλλο ζευγαρι). πριν δύο μέρες απόκτησαν τον πρώτο νεοσσό που ήταν από τα δικά τους αυγά παρόλα αυτά Το δεύτερο αυγουλάκι δεν έχει σπάσει ακόμα, περίμενα μήπως βγει αυτό εχθές ή το αργότερο σήμερα είναι το αυγουλάκι από τα άλλα Παραδείσια, το ξεχωρίζω επειδή το αυγουλάκι είχε ελαφρώς λίγο πιο μυτούλα από τα άλλα που ήταν πιο στρογγυλεμένα. τώρα αυτό το αυγουλάκι δεν έχει σκάσει και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πολύ φοβάμαι ότι κάτι δεν πήγε καλά αφού έχουν περάσει σίγουρα οι 13 μερες αλλά φαίνεται οπτικά ότι έχει μεγαλώσει πουλάκι μέσα πιο πολύ (είναι πιο σκούρο) από όταν είχα κάνει την ωοσκόπηση. Επίσης η θηλυκιά ήταν συνέχεια μες στη φωλιά και φρόντιζε πάρα πολύ καλά Τα αυγουλάκια της και φαινόταν ότι είχε δεχτεί κι αυτό. Τι προτείνετε να κάνω? Υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσα να κάνω και επίσης πότε να αφαιρέσω τα άσπορα??

----------

